# Verkaufe Microsoft Natural Keyboard PS/2 Anschluss



## Crysisheld (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo ich habe auf dem Dachboden ein Microsoft Natural Keyboard zu verkaufen. Wer es haben will bitte melden, da ich umzugsbedingt entrümpeln muss. Ich will keinen Gewinn machen evtl stelle ich noch ein paar Bilder und weitere Sachen online. Meldet euch bitte per PN oder postet hier im Forum.  Alle Sachen funktionieren 100% Wer zuerst kommt.... ihr wisst ja  

Versand müsstet aber Ihr aber zahlen. 


Ach ja das Natural Keyboard hat einen PS2 Anschluss


----------

